# Easy knit Infinity scarf



## pinktopaz (Nov 25, 2011)

Easy Knit Infinity scarf
http://www.acraftyhouse.com/2011/12/easy-knit-infinity-scarf-pattern-mid.html


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Love it! I think I will use double worsted yarn.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for all of these free patterns.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks for that link!


----------



## borr (May 9, 2012)

Thank you! I have been searching for a month for something just like this. It's perfect!


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> Love it! I think I will use double worsted yarn.


Update, this works up quick. I started mid evening last night and almost finished it. I am doing 7 repeats and cast on 120 stitches. I am using a 15 needle with double 4 ply yarn. Looks great!


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

I knit quite loose so that is why I am using the # 15 needle


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


Mary JB said:


> Mary JB said:
> 
> 
> > Love it! I think I will use double worsted yarn.
> ...


----------



## music70 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks! This is my newest "favorite" link. Great patterns!


----------



## comebackknitter (Oct 9, 2011)

Mary JB said:


> Mary JB said:
> 
> 
> > Love it! I think I will use double worsted yarn.
> ...


Thanks for the update. I was just going to ask if together with being easy, is it also fast!


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Love it! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

As I said I worked most of it up in one evening.


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks I love it!


----------



## Lillyhooch (Sep 27, 2012)

Attractive scarf, but does it look more like an elongated cowl than an infinity scarf, which has a twist in it?


----------



## DarleneD (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I love this and was going to ask if anyone had a pattern for an easy scarf like this. Now I can get to work.


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice look!


----------

